# Marshfield Audit tool from Medicare



## randiroyder (Dec 4, 2008)

Where can I find the Marshfield Audit tool from Medicare for documentation.

Thanks, Randi


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.mrsiinc.com/MarshfieldAuditSheet.pdf




But...I use the CMS tools for auditing.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEdwebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp

If you're looking for a different auditing "form"...try this link.  Scroll down to the "A's" for auditing forms.  There are several to choose from.



http://www.donself.com/


----------



## randiroyder (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you, I too use the CMS, I just wanted to see the difference. I will continue to use the CMS.

Thanks again


----------



## nixondilipyoung@yahoo.com (Jan 12, 2011)

*Consultation codes*

Hi

       Is consultation codes still paid by medicare HMO's?

Nixon


----------

